# Snow Removal



## Charles L Bloss Jr (Jan 22, 2019)

We live in the country and have about a 400 foot drive up to the house. I use a 5' rear blade on my JD 3120 to keep the drive clear so my wife can get in and out to work. I am retired, after serving the county for 30 years.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Charles, thank you for your service and glad you are having a bit of fun with that John Deere. I use a snow blower most of the time, as it gets rid of the snow when I'm clearing.... down side is I usually wear most of it trying to get it off the driveway!!


----------

